# AlpineZone Summit 9.0



## Nick (Jan 17, 2018)

Our 9th Annual AZ Summit is here! 

Make sure you post in the Official Registration Thread (you need a minimum of 5 posts on AlpineZone) to make sure your name is on the list for the apres party, first tracks, and giveaways. 

All the details are below! 


*AlpineZone Summit 9.0 at Sugarloaf Mountain *_
_*March 9[SUP]th[/SUP] – 11[SUP]th[/SUP], 2018
*_

************************************************** **********_​​*Schedule of Events*_

_*Friday, March 9th
*_
*Friday Afternoon 
*_Arrival/Check-In *

9pm-12am *Welcome Party – Party with Nick and the AlpineZone moderators at their condo - Commons 526. Enjoy free food and beer!
*Saturday, March 10th**

8:30am-4pm - Skiing & Riding *
·Explore Sugarloaf’s legendary terrain
*
4-6pm - The AlpineZone Après Party 

*
·AlpineZone Apres Party hosted by the AZ Team
·Sign up for Sunday Morning First Tracks – first come first serve (limit of 75)
·Live music
·Free appetizers for AZ members


*Sunday, March 11th
**
7:30am 
*Complimentary First Tracks at the Sugarloaf SuperQuad
Limited to 75 people who reserved their spot at the AlpineZone Après Party.
*
8:30am 
*Lifts open for non First Tracks skiers
**************************************************​​*Ski & Stay Packages**

*These are some killer packages. Two nights lodging in condos, two days of skiing, welcome party, après party, and First Tracks starting at $157 per person for the weekend!

To get in on this - call 800-643-8231 ext 6822 and ask for the Taylor Jordan. Mention the AlpineZone Summit Rate!
*Package pricing:*
·Starting at $157, per person in condominiums (based on maximum occupancy)
*
All packages include:*
·2 nights lodging
·Saturday and Sunday lift ticket
·Access to the AZ Summit Perks!


----------



## Wally Brown (Jan 17, 2018)

This is what I've been waiting for, and the dates fit my schedule again this year.


----------



## Nick (Jan 17, 2018)

Wally Brown said:


> This is what I've been waiting for, and the dates fit my schedule again this year.



Nice :grin:


----------



## Nick_arnesen (Jan 19, 2018)

This sounds epic  and so cheap!!!!


----------



## mahoganyridge (Jan 19, 2018)

Skied the Loaf this week and they are recovering well from the rain and fog of last week. Making lots of snow.


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 24, 2018)

Any ideas on pricing if lift tickets are not needed (MAX Pass)?  Or do we just need to call?


----------



## redwinger (Jan 29, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> Any ideas on pricing if lift tickets are not needed (MAX Pass)?  Or do we just need to call?



did you find out the answer to this?


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 29, 2018)

redwinger said:


> did you find out the answer to this?


I did not, I haven't had the time to call.  Sorry.


----------



## stevenvm (Feb 1, 2018)

I tried calling the number you posted, but they had no idea what I was talking about. They transferred me to another person and I left a voicemail, but haven't heard back. Anyone else have success calling?


----------



## bangarang (Feb 2, 2018)

Just curious with the sunday lift tickets.  Does my wife have to be an active member to receive a ticket or is it just my membership?  Also, the other people staying in my room, do they all need to be individual active members?  Is it basically one sunday ticket per forum member?  This is only our second time going and not too sure how it worked last time.  Any info for be greatly appreciated.


----------



## klange (Feb 9, 2018)

Sugarloaf just quoted me $300 per person


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 9, 2018)

klange said:


> Sugarbush just quoted me $300 per person


Sugarbush or Sugarloaf?
$300 per person for what?


----------



## klange (Feb 9, 2018)

Oops.  I meant Sugarloaf.  $300 per person for AlpineZone summit package.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 9, 2018)

klange said:


> Oops.  I meant Sugarloaf.  $300 per person for AlpineZone summit package.


I'm confused... the 1st page says $157... so is it $157 per person or $300?  Is $300 to get your own condo for 2 people?  That's almost double the $157 mentioned on pg. 1.


----------



## mahoganyridge (Feb 9, 2018)

I talked to Sugarloaf yesterday and all of the small condos are gone. They quoted me $215 per night for a studio with a queen and a murphy bed. In the Sugartree condos. Not too bad but $157 would have been better. I should have acted faster before the recent snow.


----------



## darent (Feb 25, 2018)

Janski and I will be at Sugarloaf skiing that weekend, hope to run into some oletimers!!


----------



## LookinForTreeS (Mar 5, 2018)

You think with this storm Sugarloaf will open up Brackett Basin for our ski weekend?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 6, 2018)

Any word on where the Friday welcome party is happening?


----------



## castleman003 (Mar 6, 2018)

Anyone heading up Friday morning to ski and i can jump in? My ride isn't heading up until the evening


----------



## bvibert (Mar 7, 2018)

wa-loaf said:


> Any word on where the Friday welcome party is happening?



It should be in our condo (no penthouse this year).  I'm working on getting the details now.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 7, 2018)

bvibert said:


> It should be in our condo (no penthouse this year).  I'm working on getting the details now.



No Shipyard?


----------



## LLJ1969 (Mar 7, 2018)

Can’t wait!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 7, 2018)

wa-loaf said:


> No Shipyard?



We've been doing the party in the penthouse the last few years, and I think that was the plan for this year.  The penthouse isn't available though, so they decided to have it in our condo.  We have a 4 bedroom townhouse, so hopefully it's big enough to fit everyone who shows up!  If not we're not far from the Shipyard, we can move the party to the bar if needed!

We will have pizza and beer, along with other stuff, at the condo.

The condo is Commons 526: http://sugarloaf.com/Images/Sugarloaf.com/Maps/CondoMap 1200x1575.jpg


----------



## BFJ8 (Mar 7, 2018)

Anyone know if Brackett was open today?


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 7, 2018)

BFJ8 said:


> Anyone know if Brackett was open today?



I checked this morning .....Nope. Hopefully it's close with the 12" on the way ...and some upslope.

http://sugarloaf.com/the-mountain/trails-and-lifts


----------



## Terry (Mar 8, 2018)

Got a foot here already and cranking. Supposed to snow most of the day. Pretty wet though.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 8, 2018)

We just got up here. Still snowing hard! Should be great tomorrow.

Can't wait to see everyone at the party tomorrow night! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BFJ8 (Mar 8, 2018)

Website is claiming 20 inches. Can anyone confirm?....


----------



## BFJ8 (Mar 8, 2018)

See everyone tomorrow!!


----------



## ItsaRunnrsWorld (Mar 9, 2018)

I always look forward to this, 3rd time going to an AlpineZone summit. Arrived this morning!


----------



## Willowalexis (Mar 9, 2018)

Year 2 for us and we cannot wait to experience it again!


----------



## Willowalexis (Mar 9, 2018)

Can't wait to see some fresh powder this weekend after the storm!! Is anyone there now to update?


----------



## Jon (Mar 9, 2018)

I'm in!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2018)

bvibert said:


> We've been doing the party in the penthouse the last few years, and I think that was the plan for this year.  The penthouse isn't available though, so they decided to have it in our condo.  We have a 4 bedroom townhouse, so hopefully it's big enough to fit everyone who shows up!  If not we're not far from the Shipyard, we can move the party to the bar if needed!
> 
> We will have pizza and beer, along with other stuff, at the condo.
> 
> The condo is Commons 526: http://sugarloaf.com/Images/Sugarloaf.com/Maps/CondoMap 1200x1575.jpg


I hope to see everyone at the party tonight. We have pizza ordered and beer chilling!

There's not a lot of parking at the condo itself. You can try parking at the shipyard and walking down, or better yet would be to take a shuttle. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2018)

bvibert said:


> I hope to see everyone at the party tonight. We have pizza ordered and beer chilling!
> 
> There's not a lot of parking at the condo itself. You can try parking at the shipyard and walking down, or better yet would be to take a shuttle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Also, please come to the front door uphill side. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## bill.deleo (Mar 9, 2018)

Stoked for 9.0!!! Another year another Alpinezone Jam goin doin


----------



## J dot O dot (Mar 9, 2018)

bill.deleo said:


> Stoked for 9.0!!! Another year another Alpinezone Jam goin doin


[emoji944]️[emoji300]️[emoji606][emoji473][emoji902]️

Sent from my Pixel XL using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Nick (Mar 9, 2018)

Hey guys - please give *bvibert* a huge hand for holding down the fort this year at summit. I fucked up my back in a car accident last year and was told by the doctor no high impact activities so i haven't been able to ski, run, or work out really other than walk or bike. It's killing me. But super appreciative to Brian for running the show this year.


----------



## colinuberalles (Mar 9, 2018)

Sugarloaf has got the 'taiche!


----------



## Maebrady (Mar 9, 2018)

Sugarloaf treats us well every year - We just got here today and the powder was amazing, looking forward to a great weekend ahead!


----------



## Maebrady (Mar 9, 2018)

Precips


----------



## Maebrady (Mar 9, 2018)

Thanks for organizing bill.deleo, we appreciate it!


----------



## Maebrady (Mar 9, 2018)

It was open today!


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 10, 2018)

Where is Saturday’s Apres Party ?


----------



## bram (Mar 10, 2018)

WooHoo! I'm in!


----------



## Rienq (Mar 10, 2018)

Sounds great!


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 10, 2018)

Awesome day! Thanks Sugarloaf, Nick , Brian and mods! Bracket first run of the day. A challenging start. Favorite runs of the day Dropline glade and Sheerboom


----------



## bvibert (Mar 12, 2018)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Awesome day! Thanks Sugarloaf, Nick , Brian and mods! Bracket first run of the day. A challenging start. Favorite runs of the day Dropline glade and Sheerboom



It was good to see you again.  Glad you had a good trip!


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 13, 2018)

Any plans for #10

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Farleyman (Dec 20, 2018)

i am curious as well.. trying to plan our winter out... hoping for #10, always a blast!!!!


----------



## gtm87 (Dec 23, 2018)

Farleyman said:


> i am curious as well.. trying to plan our winter out... hoping for #10, always a blast!!!!



Me too! I normally work weekends so I need as much notice as possible to get the time off. It’s my favorite trip I do every year. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## CChags (Jan 15, 2019)

Is there going to be a AlpineZone 10.0 this year?


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 17, 2019)

Good money says no

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 17, 2019)

Have not heard of Nick planning anything.  

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## gtm87 (Jan 17, 2019)

A yes no or maybe would be nice! I check everyday for this. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Richardk (Jan 18, 2019)

*Alpine Zone 10.0*



gtm87 said:


> A yes no or maybe would be nice! I check everyday for this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Anxiously waiting to hear as well!!


----------



## bangarang (Jan 22, 2019)

Also anxiously waiting to hear!  Gotta make it to the 10 year mark!!


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 22, 2019)

Why don't one of you guys message Nick and ask him

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bangarang (Jan 23, 2019)

prsboogie said:


> Why don't one of you guys message Nick and ask him
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk



I did yesterday.


----------



## KTammaro (Jan 26, 2019)

*Any word?*



bangarang said:


> I did yesterday.



 Any word on summit 10.0 yet?


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 26, 2019)

Guys there is no summit. Great value but it's not happening, make other plans

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Farleyman (Jan 28, 2019)

bummer.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 1, 2019)

Yes, unfortunately the summit is not happening this season.

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## DoraSoho (Feb 19, 2019)

Sounds perfect !!


----------

